# Saltwater costs



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anybody give me a ballpark on the initial cost and monthly costs of a saltwater tank?

I have an empty 75g tank sittin here and im just seeing my options. Considering salt because clownfish and flame hawkfishes are way too cool to pass up.

Initial costs being lights and rocks and a skimmer and all that good stuff.

Monthly being the supplement things ive been seeing you guys talk about and test kits depending on how much id go through and anything else id have to buy often.

Its been made overly clear to take my time so I know that pro tip, and I will.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The overall costs will vary depending on what you want to accomplish with the aquarium. Are you looking for a fish-only with live rock (FOWLR) system, or do you want to keep corals? The lighting requirement for corals will add an additional $500+ to your set up, as well as greatly increase the annual cost of running the system, accounting for light bulb replacement ($100 annually) and electric bill.

If you are primarily interested in fish, then you should figure somewhere in the $800 range. If this is a cost that fits your wallet, let us know and we can recommend specific equipment and direct you to web sites that offer the equipment at a huge discount.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm so quite a bit of money to see the clowns play in an anemone eh? 

Unless ive got something mixed up, the plantlike things are coral right? 

Either way ya id like to get suggestions on things and the sites. Too tired to really think straight now, ill check back tonight if I have time before work or when i get off.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

corals are animals.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

ok


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> The overall costs will vary depending on what you want to accomplish with the aquarium. Are you looking for a fish-only with live rock (FOWLR) system, or do you want to keep corals? The lighting requirement for corals will add an additional $500+ to your set up, as well as greatly increase the annual cost of running the system, accounting for light bulb replacement ($100 annually) and electric bill.
> 
> If you are primarily interested in fish, then you should figure somewhere in the $800 range. If this is a cost that fits your wallet, let us know and we can recommend specific equipment and direct you to web sites that offer the equipment at a huge discount.


I'm reviving this thread to ask for the info on specific equip and web sites. This is not originally my post but I have the same question. 70 (or 75) gal tank empty and hoping to go FOWLR and maybe reef after I'm confident in my SW ability.
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

WIN! PERFECT 800 GPH POWERHEAD WAVE MAKER WATER PUMP 3000L/H | eBay

Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Hydor Koralia Nano 240 & 425

180 Gallon Fresh Saltwater Fish tank Protein Skimmer SCA-302 Needle Impeller | eBay

Octopus (CoralVue) BH-1000 Hang On Protein Skimmer | eBay

MarcoRocks Aquarium Products

50 GPD 6st Reverse Osmosis RO DI Water Filters system + extra 5 PC replacement | eBay

http://www.alltropicalfish.com/shop/buy/170-aquarium-substrate-gravel-marine-caribsea

Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Marine Substrates, Sand, Crushed Coral, Live Sand

Bulk Aquarium Supplies - Reef Aquarium Supplies | BulkReefSupply.com


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Lighting for Fish Only tank.
Power Compact Lighting
T-5
Normal Output flourescents

Coral Lighting
LED
Metal Halides
T-5
Aquarium Lighting Fixtures ? Aquarium Lighting | BulkReefSupply.com - English
Aquarium Lighting Superstore! - Hellolights.com - Metal Halide, LED, T5, Compact Fluorescent
t-5 aquarium light | eBay
metal halide aquarium light | eBay
ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting Reef Aquarium Lighting ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting
Ecoxotic: Aquarium LED Lights, Reef LED Lighting


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Double Post:


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks. What do you think of this deal:
120 Gal Saltwater Aquarium | Pets for sale on Beaufort bookoo!


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Its not that expensive. Just go for it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not to bad for the whole set up.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

I dont even wanna think what i have into my tank! lol

Tanks and stand $200
USED Sump,skimmer,return pump $250
Sand $80
Koralias-$55
t-5 light ebay $130
Overflow box $40
Heater free
Live rock-??? A lot ???

So like the guy said probably looking between 800-1000 $ for a 75 gal setup. You got you tank cheaper then me tho so you can probably make out alright


----------

